# Need driver for pnc1000



## chitoon (Aug 21, 2008)

MY MACHINE has ben down for a month i was going to signs101 and i bought a new computer a new hard drive new xp software and still cant get my pnc1000 roland working people said sounds like you need a new computer i bought one said you need a new xp downloaded your is bad bought 1 was told load and unload coraldraw9 if it does not work i did 75 times till i blew hard drive bought new hard drive and about $600 dallars roland lets me do one word at a time some times i say cut thru tools3 and it sits there,


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

You can download the driver from the website.

Click Here. Then Choose PNC-1000 under "CAMM-1". From there you can download the driver.

You can also click Here, for a direct download link.


----------

